# Not fursona.



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 6, 2018)

I just stop asking about help, because I'm tired hearing some insults "This is your problems" like.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 6, 2018)

I mean't what do I do next, not the lik- I mean thanks for likes.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 6, 2018)

Thanks. It's just my 1st fursona.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 6, 2018)

How do I draw my fursona avatar for my profile...


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 6, 2018)

Sure, why not.
Thank you.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 6, 2018)

Also, what software do you use?


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 6, 2018)

Oh, kay.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 8, 2018)

Cmon ppl *HOW DO I DRAW MY FURSONA A.V.A.T.A.R!?*
There's one guy just screwd on me. Nice.
I thank to all who liked my fursona.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 8, 2018)

are you Ukrainian?


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 8, 2018)

*Da.*
I mean *Tak.*


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 8, 2018)

Time to break the ice, Cossack


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 8, 2018)

I like serbia

Oh wait I need to find a way to get my fursona avatar.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 8, 2018)

*This is annoying to wait for help here.*


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 8, 2018)

This thread getting much views but these views didn't help.
Or somebody just like a thread. I'm like *talking to myself.*


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 8, 2018)

I would like to help you but i am not sure is that what you need but anyway, You will need to crop the head or body out in some program and the resize it to 100 x 100 or 200 x 200 pixels then you can post it on your profile by clicking profile picture


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 8, 2018)

I wish to draw it, not just edit.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 8, 2018)

Traditional way or digital?


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 8, 2018)

What the difference of it?
(I chose digital)


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 8, 2018)

Traditional way is by drawing on paper with pencil for example while for digital you need to invest in Drawing Pad and programs


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 8, 2018)

Damn I don't have Drawing Pad.
Mouse?


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 8, 2018)

Oh, well.
* 
           R.I.P   
    My Fursona
     2018-2018
 
   He didn't got 
what he wanted...
*
_Asking for help now is useless._
Also I'm gonna shut this thread if I really cannot wait for help.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 8, 2018)

You can use mouse I think but the results will not be as good as with pad


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 8, 2018)

Srsly I'm easy to be sad.
Idk what do I do now.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 8, 2018)

My thread getting more views but that views is no help.


----------



## Water Draco (Aug 8, 2018)

With no drawing skills I made my profile image myself.

I started by drawing it out by hand lightly on paper in pencil so I could rub out anything I did not like. (I used up two pencil rubbers!)

Once I was happy with the result I then traced it on to a fresh sheet of paper so that I did not have any rubbing out marks.

I then photographed it with a digital camera, and then coloured the image using Krita which is open source graphics software that works on a number of operating systems. Be warned it is quite a steep learning curve to use Krita as it is a professional grade program.

There are plenty of other programs out there that you could use which may be easier than Krita.

Once I was happy with it I then saved a copy with the image resized to 200x200.

Then uploaded it as my profile image.

I should add that it took me a few weeks to do all of this.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 8, 2018)

Omg I'm so busy to draw on a paper...


----------



## Water Draco (Aug 8, 2018)

Well you could just try and do it just digitally.

If you really want to do this you will make the time and teach yourself how to do it. There is no magic pill that will make this happen instantly, it is all down to the effort you put in to achieving it.  

You will only close the door on yourself by making excuses.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 8, 2018)

I don't know how to draw furries.
I'm good at drawing on paper, but I'm _busy._
I'm always thinking if I start - then I end badly.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 8, 2018)

Why are you asking us? It sounds like the problem is that you need to find some time to draw something, or pay somebody to draw something for you.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 8, 2018)

If I could to say what do I want to do with me.
I'm noob okay, I'm crying for help.
Yes it's a problem. *BIG *problem.
This is not place for these who don't want to help me.


----------



## Water Draco (Aug 8, 2018)

You have asked for help and we have offered advice and solutions to you. 

It is most lightly that others are holding back because you are giving the impression that you are rejecting all the help that has been offered to you. 

You say that you are good at drawing but not anthropomorphic characters. This will only be because you have not practiced this style of drawing. This is something you can learn. 

If you Google "how to draw anthropomorphic characters" you will find a wealth of online guides and books on the subject to help you.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 8, 2018)

Oh no, I need to draw with phases.
I dunno, I'll concentrate on finding and doing this.


----------



## Zekkarion (Aug 8, 2018)

Woh oo
I'm not here to help your "problem" (I just read your first post, and there was no problem explained ^^'  so maybe do a other post here to explain clearly what you want or how can we help, just some hints)
But I'm here to tell you to be patient and realistic: you say you're busy but stay here to talk some hours long, you say nobody help, but you have 3 peoples who came here trying to help (in opposite, I explained my problem on first post, but only 1 person came to help) ,and ,like you, people is busy, artists are busy, fursuit makers are busy, all the world is busy oo 
I don't want to make you depress, but calm down, wait and see ^^'


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 8, 2018)

*I WANT A DRAW A FURRY DUDE.
AND THE PROBLEM IS THAT IT WILL TAKE MUCH TIME.*
I'm too mad and sad. Just no one cares if I will be success drawing a furry or not.
So I'm like in dead end.


----------



## Reiv (Aug 8, 2018)

Patience. As someone who made his desktop backgrounds in Gmod I can say that it will take time. For me, it took years and the first few attempts were so bad, that I deleted them. You just need to keep drawing and drawing and drawing and eventually you will get to the level you want. Also, enjoy the process and you will be successfull at drawing what you want.


----------



## Zekkarion (Aug 8, 2018)

So the problem is ? 
It's obvious it'll take time, even skilled artists take time to draw a furry. 
And, people care if it'll be a sucess, but how judge something we don't see ? you said yourself that's Slytherin who send you the template ,so except your skills in Paint, RIGHT NOW ,we can judge NOTHING ! 
And even if you fail, I think they'll explain why they think it's bad, so you'll progress in drawing more and more. ,like Water Dragon said, search on Google, in Art books, etc
BUT, YEAH, IT'LL TAKE MUCH TIME !!!!!


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 8, 2018)

I started doing some pixel art, but when I did this, I thought this art not gonna be completed well.
I just suck at things that need a time.


----------



## MissNook (Aug 8, 2018)

I think it's cute ^^


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 8, 2018)

I think I need to use a Tablet... Or it's a bad idea?


----------



## Zekkarion (Aug 8, 2018)

I think it's better than what I can do ^^
For tablet: try, and you'll see, it depends of each of us some prefer tablet, some prefer other ways ^^


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 8, 2018)

Firstly somebody tell me *what a drawing programm is good to use on Android?*


----------



## Dongding (Aug 8, 2018)

I like ibisPaintX


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 8, 2018)

So you did your avatar with that programm?


----------



## Dongding (Aug 8, 2018)

Yeah. I haven't run into trouble using it yet. Even if you wanted to unlock the paywall to use some of the more unnecessary/fancy/obtuse locked features, you just watch a 30 second ad and everything is unlocked for 24 hours. There's also a very small discreet banner ad that stays on the screen but I've never legitimately been distracted by it even once. It's a very tasteful and respectfully developed app with lots of "undo"s for mistakes (this was a common complaint with other reviews on other art apps so I figured it was worth mentioning) and a lot of features in general.

I followed a fairly lengthy trail of bitch-and-moan reviews to land on the only app that apparently no one had a problem with.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 8, 2018)

Okay, I'll try this on my tablet.
Thanks.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 9, 2018)

^ No this is hard. :c


----------



## Dongding (Aug 9, 2018)

Yeh... Keep at it. You can't get any worse with practice. It's _almost_ impossible!

For real though. If it isn't fun and you can tell right away art isn't your thing I'd say your screwed aside from requests or commissions.

Just draw a furry guy with a pencil over and over. Try to do different poses and stuff but you need to build a little consistency and comfort with the shapes you're going to try to go for. Buy a child's art book for drawing cartoon characters. They start with shapes and stickmen so just about anyone can pick up some very important basic stuff that you need to know. You need to start somewhere and digital pixel art happens to be probably the worst choice you could have picked if you want to produce things quickly with limited skill.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 9, 2018)

Wait are you not using fingers?
*Where are your fingers!?*


----------



## Dongding (Aug 9, 2018)

...I have skinny plastic finger called a wifi stylus that comes with my phone. :3


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 9, 2018)

Hoooooow
I'm loosing my fingers.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 9, 2018)

Yeah you aren't going to have much conventional luck with digital art if you don't get a stylus. I suggest traditional pencil and paper until you can draw something you're proud of and then go from there.

Don't be the guy that buys a guitar and a bunch of books and lessons and then gives up after a week. Start slow and cautious.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 9, 2018)

Alright.
Also, I found a simple programm on PC called Autodesk SketchBook Pro 7.
Just one of some artist recommended me it.
I'll concetrate on this.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 10, 2018)

When I tried to draw a furry, after I watched a tutorial video... 
I just look at my art and I have a big doubt about this thing.
Idk how do I hold this for much time.
I even can't concetrate on this, so I think I don't gonna get success results after a time.
I have some personal problems (family problems), so I don't have much time for this.
Just don't answer, I told you to get you know about my situation... Maybe its not important, but I don't know what to do so I wrote this.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 10, 2018)

No worries. Not everyone can draw. It's almost an innate ability that you have from childhood.

Not everybody is dealt the same hand in life so there's no shame in quitting doing something that you're supposed to enjoy if all it does is stress you out. It really sucks but it's true.

I'm not discouraging you, I just want you to know what you're feeling isn't defeat unless you let it control you.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 10, 2018)

I have only PC.
And thats all, what I can do.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 10, 2018)

Just draw with a pencil and paper for now if your digital work upsets you. I really feel you should give it a shot and work on shapes and form more than detail until you feel you've got the basics. It's so much easier to learn something when it's physically in your hands as opposed to viewing it through a screen and manipulating it using a device. (Albiet an elegant and ultimately superior medium from a lot of unbiased objective standpoints.)


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 10, 2018)

Yes I tried on that paper with a pencil. But the results...
I'm feeling awful. I need go to sleep I guess. (3:52 AM)


----------



## AwoDee (Aug 10, 2018)

ngl reading the start of this, it sounded heavily guilt trippy,, n highly passive aggressive throughout it. You might get help + answers faster if you chill down on that.

tho I agree with the rest! Just put your pencil to your paper, start trying! You'll gain practice and eventually you'll get to the point where you enjoy it all.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 10, 2018)

It could be easier, if not a problems in my life (family, friends, society, etc).
Maybe for y'all it's simple, because you don't know how it feels to have a problems like me.
I can do it but I'm not sure.


----------



## AwoDee (Aug 10, 2018)

Yea that sounds even more guilt trippy. Suggest you tone down on saying stuff like that.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 10, 2018)

I have more to say but yeah you just trying to calm me down.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 10, 2018)

*Omg are you here to insult or what?*
That makes me feel more awful, and makes me to give up.
I just close this thread and then I do anything to make me what I wanted. I'm tired of listening that...
I guess this idea will help.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 18, 2018)

A temporary solution for your avatar. Just draw something pal it wouldnt hurt.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 18, 2018)

Are you laughing at me?
I'm not gonna to, because this is not my deals now.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 18, 2018)

Nah im not laughing.

And alright then.


----------



## Mr.Mentlegen (Aug 18, 2018)

You can start with imitation
Just like me 
At the beginning , I didn’t even know how to start 
After graduated from elementary school, I hadn’t drawn for many years.
But,when I joined here, I saw a lot of characters which were drawn by those artists 
One of them said,”Draw and practice,there’s no secret.”So, I just tried my to do it.
This is my fourth time to draw


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 18, 2018)

Ok.
If I could delete this thread.


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 25, 2018)

hmm...
well what art style are you trying to do exactly?
is there an artist you can compare what you want your character's style to look like?
i could point you in the right direction if i knew where to start.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 25, 2018)

Digital.


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 25, 2018)

no i mean like chibi or like invader zim or one piece or manga inc. etc


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 25, 2018)

Idk what you mean.


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 25, 2018)

what do you want your character to look like?
like, do you want a more angular art style or more smooth and rounded, for example.
do you have an artist you can compare to?


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 25, 2018)

Lemme find artist to compare, I think I know who.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 25, 2018)

Idk, I want smooth.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 25, 2018)

This is one of my first drawings
www.furaffinity.net: Young Cossack Enjoying his pipe by HistoricalyIncorrect

and this is one i drew just 2 weeks later
www.furaffinity.net: My Fursona by HistoricalyIncorrect

It is still ugly bit slightly better
DO NOT compare to anyone but only compare to your old works


----------



## Dynamostic (Sep 7, 2018)

If you want a fursona avatar you could find a base of it's species and customize it.


----------



## Rant (Sep 7, 2018)

Ok chill kid. Only read the first page but I see you are needing furry help yes? You could ask on the art boards for someone to draw it. You could also locate free templates to use.


----------

